# WA Board's Criteria for SE Examination.



## K-SEA (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering what criteria the WA Board has used to justify which candidates are good for one-day SE exam (Friday) or which are good for both days (Friday and Saturday). I took the new format-based SE exam in April 2011. The board allowed me to take it just for the Friday's session although I had all the qualifications required for the exam. As you know, it was the first time for the new format. How come some people were allowed to take both and some were not? I just do not understand this.

Thank you.

K-SEA


----------



## *Ananda* (Jun 28, 2011)

If this is true, you should ask the Board to explain in clear written terms why they would allow you to take half the new SE exam but prohibit you from taking the other half. How did the Board express this prohibition to you? Never heard of the situation you describe.


----------



## Amry69 (Jun 28, 2011)

K-SEA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was wondering what criteria the WA Board has used to justify which candidates are good for one-day SE exam (Friday) or which are good for both days (Friday and Saturday). I took the new format-based SE exam in April 2011. The board allowed me to take it just for the Friday's session although I had all the qualifications required for the exam. As you know, it was the first time for the new format. How come some people were allowed to take both and some were not? I just do not understand this.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



Sounds weird. I haven't heard of an additional criteria to qualify for the Saturday Exam. It's not required to take both at the same time but the admission requirements are exactly the same.


----------



## civilengineer75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Amry69 said:


> K-SEA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



If you have the experience to take one part then you have the experience to take the other. This does not make any sense. Are you currently a PE?


----------



## K-SEA (Jun 29, 2011)

civilengineer75 said:


> Amry69 said:
> 
> 
> > K-SEA said:
> ...


Yes. I am currently a PE, which is, of course, one of the requirements. I do not understand why one was only "half" qualified to be allowed to take just one half of the exam and another was "fully" qualified to take both in spite of having enough qualifications to take the exam in the first place for both cases. I tried to find the criteria the board used on their website, but could not find ones. That is why I am asking everyone here if you have heard anything like this before.

It was the very first time for me to take the SE exam. Would that be the case why? Probably, if I had taken an old format-based SE exam before, I might have been "fully" qualified to take both.

K-SEA


----------

